#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Effect of Earth on Capacitance of Transmission Line  power system analysis free lecture pdf download

## anup keshari

The capacitance of transmission line is influenced by the appearance of earth . As a result of earth , electric field of a line is lowered . When we think that the earth is a perfect conductor by means of a horizontal plane of infinite extent , we recognize that the electric field of charged conductors above the earth is totally different from it may be  if the equipotential surface of earth were not present . The effect of  earth is observed on both single phase and three phase line .





  Similar Threads: Short Transmission Line power system analysis free lecture pdf download Transmission Line Models power system analysis free lecture pdf downlaod Capacitance of a double circuit line power system analysis free lecture notes download Capacitance of three phase unsymmetrical space transmission line  power system analysis free pdf download Capacitance of a 1- Φ transmission line power system analysis free lecture pdf download

----------

